# Dreaded Decaf



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, long story cut short, have had stomach problems on and off for 8 months, so started clutching at straws. For me, that meant a chat to Richard at Coffee Compass about decaf. He sent me some Mahogany or even beyond that, Guatemalan San Cristobal which he roasts for a client with a cafe. I have been on it for 3 full days now. I actually find it a very pleasant drink. I have got to the bottom of my stomach problems......was a medicine I was on but have found an added benefit. I have been sleeping very badly and have always put it down to stress.....wrong! I still take a while to get to sleep but then it is good quality sleep and I wake up feeling refreshed.

So, on 2 to 3 doubles a day, it is obviously too much for me now


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

3 doubles a day is about my limit, the main thing that protects my sleep though is to have no shots after 5pm.

I drink a ton of decaf though, the Guatemalan from CC is great, I'm halfway through a kg of Guatemala from bella and loving it. just ordered Suaza, Huila, Colombia from workshop which is a sugar cane processed decaf, I pretty much always drink decaf as a white americano.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Phobic said:


> 3 doubles a day is about my limit, the main thing that protects my sleep though is to have no shots after 5pm.
> 
> I drink a ton of decaf though, the Guatemalan from CC is great, I'm halfway through a kg of Guatemala from bella and loving it. just ordered Suaza, Huila, Colombia from workshop which is a sugar cane processed decaf, I pretty much always drink decaf as a white americano.


Same here. I have I double in the morning (7am), and another after lunch (around 1pm or 2pm). And that's it. If I am feeling peckish, I usually have another double mid morning, and that's my limit. 3x 18g in, 36g out shots is my limit. No caffeine for me after 4pm, not even tea.

I don't drink decaf, mainly because I don't single dose, and my grinder is not designed for it.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

David,dfk41, are you giving up completely on normal beans in favour of decaf?

I consume the equivalent of six doubles a day always before 6.00 pm.

Have done that for as long as I can remember but I am not sleeping well. Don't want to blame the espresso but going to give decaf a go.

I'm dreading the possibility of having to give up on choice of beans but I suppose I do need to give the decaf a try. Wiil try some from Richard & some from Rob

Ron


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Be warned - giving up caffeine usually leads to 2 or 3 days of really terrible headaches before you start seeing any benefit.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> David,dfk41, are you giving up completely on normal beans in favour of decaf?
> 
> I consume the equivalent of six doubles a day always before 6.00 pm.
> 
> ...


 @ronsil

I am going cold turkey Ron. I was always of the opinion that decaf was the devils spawn but Richard is a very good starting point for these things as always. My sleep pattern was I would lie wide away for maybe 2 to 3 hours, then very light sleep then deep sleep an hour or so before getting up. that has changed. I am probably awake an hour or so now (after 3 days!) and my sleep seems more settled. It sounds like caffeine has played its part but I need a little more time


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

UncleJake said:


> Be warned - giving up caffeine usually leads to 2 or 3 days of really terrible headaches before you start seeing any benefit.


Strangely enough, I have had absolutely no withdrawal symptoms......perhaps I am lucky!


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes indeed - very lucky!


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

You are extremely lucky. I *had* to give up coffee (and all caffeine) due to health issues. The first week or so was absolute hell, getting through days where I felt like I would go unconscious at almost any minutes, and then ... the blinding headaches ... ow.

After about two weeks or so (maybe three thinking about it), that's when something just clicked, and my sleep improved - not only that but I stopped getting the mid afternoon low I used to get, and waking up in the morning became a whole heap easier.

I lasted about two or three years, but I really missed coffee - ironically its what got me into the good stuff, first discovering 'decent' instant decaf, then getting an aeropress and starting out with a porlex, before moving onto a Sylvia. Unfortunately I was also making full fat coffees for my other half, and had to taste them, and of course they tasted better...

Now I am restricted to 2 - 3 doubles a day, and nothing too late, or I really don't sleep (I have enough insomnia issues anyway), and my health also suffers, but given the young daughter and my current workload, I couldn't really manage without the caffeine :s


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was not suffering any issues other than bad sleep, but that can be down to many things in life. If after a couple of weeks my sleep has not dramatically improved I will have a rethink. I do not 'need' caffeine. I stopped drinking and smoking many years ago without problem as well...of course I have to find a few alternates to the Guatamalan I am enjoying and there lies the fun


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Square mile do one : http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/decaf-espresso

Not sure if its as dark as you would wish though, and recently I have started noticing that Square mile are actually pretty expensive (and this is no exception at £12.50 for 350g)


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I have been thinking of getting some myself for those moments when I want a shot, but also want to sleep...

Worried I wouldn't use enough, though, to make it worthwhile...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> I have been thinking of getting some myself for those moments when I want a shot, but also want to sleep


I don't think it works like that regretably. I have assumed its got to be ALL decaf or nothing happens like sleeping better


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh yeah, I meant when its like 7pm or somesuch, but I fancy a hot drink. I, like others here limit myself to no caffeine after 4pm, although I do usually break this rule on a weekend far too often :|


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

If you want good value:

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/brazil-santa-lucia-decaf/

haven't opened mine yet, but all Casa Espresso coffees are very good!


----------

